# Krill oil detox?



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

When we first switched our puppy (now 8 months old) to raw, he had a mild detox reaction on his skin. We started him on ACV, coconut oil, vitamin e, and fish oils. It passed through rather quickly. 

A few days ago I switched him off of the fish oils and onto krill oil. Yesterday I noticed a crusty like rash near the base of his testicles. Then today he had the runs (normal poop and then nearly water.)

Could this be another detox from the krill? And, any homeopathic recommendations? Last time I gave him sulphur and it seemed to help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you wean him on slowly? Some will have this reaction if too much is given for "that" particular dog. Only give it a couple of times per week at half dose then increase as you see fit by watching his stool.

Detox? Possible as the Astaxasthin is an anti-oxident.

Crusty rash by testicles? Not sure what that would be from. 

As for homeopathy, you can try the sulphur, or pulsatilla, arsenicum, nux, or podophyllium...all depends

Hope this helps!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you may be seeing a reverse trend with products disappearing from the shelves , which WholeFoods has already done "
The recent pulling of krill oil supplements from the shelves of Texas-based retailer Whole Foods has added fuel to the fire that has been sparked between the krill oil industry and conservation concerns of overfishing the primary marine source in Antarctica’s food chain.
In implementing the ban Whole Foods posted a statement in its stores which reads: 
_“Krill are an important source of food for marine animals including penguins, seals, and whales in the Antarctic. Declines of some predator populations in the areas where the krill fishery operates suggest that fishery management needs to better understand how to evaluate the prey requirements of other marine species in order to set sustainable catch levels for krill. Consequently, at present we are choosing to discontinue the sale of krill supplements as we continue to evaluate this emerging research. Please consider alternatives to krill oil supplements such as fish oil or astaxanthin supplements.”_ 
Of course, the krill oil industry insists that the krill fishery is well managed despite growing documented concerns about the future populations of whales and other sea mammals which feed on the krill. 
Whether the krill fisheries are well managed or not, we can’t say for sure but as far as krill oil is concerned, our stance hasn’t changed…it does not have any proven benefits over and above a quality fish oil...and it costs a LOT more to get the same amount of Omega 3 DHA in a bottle.
Marketers of krill oil argue that krill has less contaminates than fish oil. It’s a good argument…especially when you compare some of the other fish oils on the market. The key to a good brand of fish oil lies in the source of the fish, and the handling and processing of it. "

benefits of the Astaxasthin which is only available in small amounts in krill, and which can be bought in powder form made from shell fish exo-skeletons , is also available through marine algae . Broken wall / split cell chlorella and spirulina are very high in carotenoids and phycocyanin which has similar benefits as astaxanthin. Some forms of chlorella do have astaxanthin.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Did you wean him on slowly? Some will have this reaction if too much is given for "that" particular dog. Only give it a couple of times per week at half dose then increase as you see fit by watching his stool.
> 
> Detox? Possible as the Astaxasthin is an anti-oxident.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't wean him slowly.  I'm going to go every three days for now. I didn't realize it may do that. 

I was remembering last night that he got a rash in his ears when we first switched to raw as well which I attributed to detox. I'm actually thinking the rash he has now is kind of a heat rash. He fits sulphur pretty well. He is not a fan of being hot.  I started him on it last night along with a salve of emu oil, comfrey, calendula, GSE, and other essential oils. It's made for pets, but I use it a lot too. If it doesn't clear up, I may take him in just for a diagnoses. 

Thank you much, Moms. I was hoping you would see my post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

comfrey -- many products can no longer carry comfrey -- I went out of my way to buy products , creams , salves with comfrey - burts bee's as example , to have as "museum" pieces , Comfrey Issue


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

carmspack said:


> comfrey -- many products can no longer carry comfrey -- I went out of my way to buy products , creams , salves with comfrey - burts bee's as example , to have as "museum" pieces , Comfrey Issue


Seriously? That stinks. This is what we use. It still has comfrey in it. Perhaps just a Canada thing?

http://www.montanaemuranch.com/pet-and-livestock-herbal-wound-salve/



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

The ingredients are under the warranty info, at least that's where they are on the mobile site. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

